# Cracked Limbs!



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

I recently purchased a Horton Legend SL crossbow from a member on another site. Before buying it I checked it over and at the time didn't see any cracks in the limbs. I ended up putting the crossbow in the basement with my hunting equipment without ever shooting it. I got it out last night to take the peep sight off, as I just ordered a scope for it, and I noticed one of the limbs was cracked.

Being a second owner of the crossbow, will Horton replace the limbs? How much are limbs? Anyone ever have to replace limbs? The bow is only 3 or 4 years old. 

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not sure about Horton but I had a Barnett and the limbs cracked. I just sent them out that they replaced them for free. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Lifetime guarantee on all Horton limbs. Take it to a authorized dealer. They did my limbs and string for free. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive got two legend sl's and its been 150.00 to replace the limbs which i did one of the bows, the other i bought with the replacement limbs on it. The 150.00 includes limbs, cables, string and a new aluminum foot piece. I checked on the warranty and on the limbs they used for the legend had/has a 3 yr warranty.

1.The original owner must complete the warranty registration on-line within 30-days of purchase date to validate the warranty. This can be completed by going to http://www.hortonarchery.com/warranty-registration.aspx.

2.This warranty is limited to the repair or replacement of the defective part or parts once the warranty is activated. 


3.Any defect must adversely affect the operation of the crossbow. 

4.The warranty excludes strings, cables, and damages caused by mishandling, abuse, dry-firing, or modifying the product. 


5.The crossbow limbs are guaranteed against defects in workmanship and materials for three(3) years from date of purchase. 

6. Horton Archery, LLC., reserves the right to require proof of purchase to support warranty claims.

7.This warranty is void if our owner&#8217;s manual instructions are not followed, or if the crossbow or any of its accessories have been altered from their original state.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I had a horton with cracked limbs also. The replacement limbs were free, labor was 125.00 at my bow shop.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

The best thing to do is call Horton. Don't tell them you are the 2nd owner. I bought a 200 lb draw Horton FireHawk on the ogf market place that had tiny cracks. I sent it to Horton they never asked if I was the 2nd owner. I asked them to give me a price on new limbs and string also asked them to look at the trigger it was hard to pull. They replaced my limbs and trigger for free. I had to pay for a string that was it. My friend asked me to ship his Horton Yukon with mine his had a split limb, he dry fired it. He had to pay for his limbs not sure how much. Horton had my bow back in about a week only problem was my limbs where black with camo horton on them because they didn't make my camo pattern any more.Don't pay a bow shop for labor that Horton will do for free.


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

I had a cracked limb on my legend a couple years ago. Took it to horton and they replaced the limbs, cable, string and since it was an older bow they replaced the trigger, all for $90.


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

Here is what Horton quoted me at...

limbs - $96.00 retail (pair and black in color)
cables - $25.00 " (should be changed every 2-3 years)
string - $20.00 " (if needed)
shipping - $12.00
labor- $15.00

Total: $168

I ony paid $7 more for the bow (and arrows/broadheads and rope cocking device)!

Oh well. I posted in the Marketplace to see if anyone had a Legend SL they were looking to unload cheap.

Thanks Guys!
Chris


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

May want to check ArcheryTalk as well.


----------

